# Rod Tip Replacement



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

I have a Key largo rod, and hate the guide at the tip of the rod. Where is the best place around Navarre to get it replaced?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Broxons can do it. Only dealt with them once to buy a new spheros 18000 last week and get a 704 spooled but they were great and passed on some good info to a newbie.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

7.99 @ Half Hitch on 98. Got one fixed yesterday.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the information.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Bring it with you when you come to pick up your 3/0 and I'll take care of it as part of the deal.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Pompano Joe said:


> Bring it with you when you come to pick up your 3/0 and I'll take care of it as part of the deal.


Thanks Joe!
Just let me know when the 3/0 is ready, and I will come over.
I really appreciate this.
Mike


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Hi Joe,
I forgot to bring this by today. Next time I am over for something I will try to remember.
The 3/0 is absolutely awesome. You do great work.
Also thanks for getting me out of the bind with the 6/0.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

My pleasure!


----------

